
AWS New I3en Meganode – Bigger Nodes for Bigger Data - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/05/28/aws-new-i3en-meganode/
======
PeterCorless
Basically:
[https://twitter.com/PeterCorless/status/1131709423234179072](https://twitter.com/PeterCorless/status/1131709423234179072)

